# Programmsymbol (in der Taskleiste) blinken lassen



## Klaas Scheider (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche verzweifelt eine möglichkeit in java den Eintrag in der Taskleiste (nicht im systray) blinken zu lassen oder andersfarbig darzustellen.

Grund des ganzen ist ein kleiner Messenger, der, so wie icq z.B., den Eintrag blinken lässt wenn eine Nachricht angekommen ist, und das Proggramm minimiert ist.

Wahrscheinlich fehlten mir einfach die richtigen Worte, zumindest meine google-suche ergab nichts.

Daher wäre ich über einen tip extrem dankbar 

M.f.g.
Klaas Scheider


----------



## Verjigorm (20. Mai 2009)

Soweit mir bekannt ist, muss man einfach in einem Timer alle paar Sekunden das zugeordnete Icon wechseln.
Also 2 gleiche/verschiedene Icons ständig auswechseln.

Kann aber auch sein, dass ich das jetzt grade mit was anderem verwechsle


----------



## Klaas Scheider (20. Mai 2009)

Danke erst mal für die Antwort.

Ich sehe grade ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.
Was ich meine ist nicht das Symbol das blinken soll sondern das gesammte "Ding" (keine Ahnung wie das heißt ) in der taskleiste.
Z.b. einfach per änderung der Hintegrundfarbe hervorheben.

Also einfach so etwas wie die meisten Messenger haben.
Pidgin kann das auch, und der ist meines Wissens nach, auch in java geschrieben.

Wenn da also noch jemand mehr weiß als ich, immer her damit 

PS: Das mit dem Icon ändern funktioniert, ist aber nicht das was ich suche.


----------



## chik (20. Mai 2009)

Ne, Pidgin sieht nur so scheiße aus, weil es GTK benutzt.
Aber versuch mal die toFront() Methode, gut möglich dass das damit geht (ich meinte ich hätte das so schonmal geschafft, kann aber auch sein dass es unter Win 2000 war).


----------



## Klaas Scheider (20. Mai 2009)

Unter xp fuktioniert toFront(); halbwegs.
Liefert genau das was ich gesucht habe.
Vielen Dank.

Werde mir das auch nochmal unter Ubuntu anschauen.

Zusammen mit einem/meinem IconBlinker spinnt das ganze nen bissel mehr als ohne


----------



## Verjigorm (20. Mai 2009)

Klaas Scheider hat gesagt.:


> PS: Das mit dem Icon ändern funktioniert, ist aber nicht das was ich suche.



Hab mich eh geirrt, war nicht, was ich meinte


----------

